# New to MAC...I'm an NC35...



## afgpak11 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi all! I'm new to this board and have spent the past few hours browsing through posts. I am a new makeup user...started actually wearing it in October last year...with Bare Escentuals. I love Bare Escentuals and wear a Medium Tan/Tan foundation depending on seasons. Anyway...my girlfriends rant and rave about MAC so I decided to give it a try. I must say, I'm impressed!

I was first matched to an NW30 and I really just didn't feel right in it, so I went to ANOTHER store and they matched me for an NC35. Just to get another opinion I went to yet another store and was also matched for an NC35, so I decided NC35 must be my color. I bought the Studio Fix compact in NC35. 

I'm half Mexican and half Korean and tan very nicely in the Summer. Couldn't tell you if I was warm toned or cool toned but I'm assuming cool because of the C in NC? Should I post some pictures to give you all an idea?

Anyway...yesterday I picked up a blush in Dollymix and a Viva La Glam VI lipglass. I am totally in awe every time I go to the MAC counter but completely lost on what to buy! Even though it's been a year of playing with makeup, I really am still a novice. Also I'm so used to BE and the loose shadows that I wouldn't even know where to start with MAC shadows. 

Any help/suggestions are greatly appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Now...off to spend hours upon hours reading threads


----------



## noahlowryfan (Sep 28, 2008)

if you're a NC, you're warm tone and if you're NW you're cool tone. I don't remember where I seen this but NC=Not Cool, NW=Not Warm


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 28, 2008)

Okay, I'm also an NC35. I'll tell you some of my favorite colors that are permanent. I have a lot of things I love, but were discontinued or LE so I won't even begin to confuse you with those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Blushes:
Springsheen
Eversun beauty powder (this is LE but still available online!)
Peachtwist

Bronzer:
Bronze (the matte shade)
Refined Golden

Mineralize Skinfinish Naturals:
Medium Dark (I wear this shade everyday over my Studio Fix Fluid. I apply it with my #187 all over my face)
Medium Deep (I use this for contouring my cheekbones with an angled brush and I blend it with the #187)

Concealer:
I love NW20 Select Moisturecover, it matches my skin perfectly and hides those blemishes and undereye issues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyeshadows:
Shroom
Woodwinked
Bronze
Black Tied
All That Glitters
Phloof!
Honeylust
Mythology
Club
Folie

Lips:
Viva Glam V
Blankety
Peachstock (you can get this at MAC PRO, even by calling their 1-800# to order, you don't have to be a PRO cardholder to get PRO stuff, just to get the discount)
Politely Pink
Kinda Sexy
Hug Me

Okay that's all I can think of that I really love and couldn't live without in my collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really think next time you go to MAC, you should talk to an MA about what colors would look good. There have been so many times, I would see a color and think "HELL NO!" and then an MA used it on me and it looked gorgeous. It definitely helps to have a professional's opinion on colors


----------



## afgpak11 (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_Okay, I'm also an NC35. I'll tell you some of my favorite colors that are permanent. I have a lot of things I love, but were discontinued or LE so I won't even begin to confuse you with those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Okay that's all I can think of that I really love and couldn't live without in my collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really think next time you go to MAC, you should talk to an MA about what colors would look good. There have been so many times, I would see a color and think "HELL NO!" and then an MA used it on me and it looked gorgeous. It definitely helps to have a professional's opinion on colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've been watching your videos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been wanting that 187 brush so bad! Currently I use the little 181 to put on my compact foundation. 

Now...I have oily skin which is why the compact was suggested to me. In one of your videos you mentioned a primer. Which one was that? I currently use Laura Geller Spackle as a primer. 

I might have to look for some of your looks to get an idea of things I can possibly do, since we have the same foundation color. 

And with concealer...I might pick up an NW20 to give it a try. 

With the MAC stores...do you call ahead to schedule a session or? Every time I've gone it just sort of been on the spot quick help me pick this or that. And obviously it hasn't worked wonders because I only own 3 MAC products


----------

